# An Alice Cooper Halloween



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Just thought this might bring back some memories for some of you, others a new experience. This is a clip from a TV show Alice aired in the mid 70's on Halloween. The full thing is great! Hard to get though cause its not on DVD or anything. But a great Halloween themed music movie. First of its kind. Was up for many awards. Even has Vincent Price playing the Dream Master in it! Love VP.
**:jol:




*


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Nice clips I love Alice!  I got to see him (along with my 17 year old daughter) Sept. of last year and he still puts on a great show. It's more scripted than in the 70s and 80s but the lighting and sound were great!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Oh yeah that the Dirty Diamonds tour? Great show. A little too scripted for me with the whole Paris thing, but hey, its Alice. Love him no matter what. heheh. *


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Cheetahclub67 said:


> *Oh yeah that the Dirty Diamonds tour? *


Yes it was the Dirty Diamonds tour and Salt Lake was a last min add-on. We missed Nickelback to see Alice...hopefully Nickelback will come back around soon but, you just have to see Alice if he comes near you because, you never know how much longer he will tour.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

He will tour till hes sick and or dead. Thats his thing, keep on goin till you cant no more.


----------

